# MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light



## 4B11T (4. Juni 2017)

*MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Hallo,

ich nutze die MSI Gaming App (direkt als Windows Tool) um die RGB Funktionen steuern zu können. Leider fabriziert die Software (besonders die aktuellste Version) laufend Blue Screens, wenn ich Einstellungen vornehme. Da ich die eingebauten OC Funktionen usw. nicht benötige, wollte ich fragen ob es eine Software gibt, welche ausschließlich die RGB Einstellungen beinhaltet und hoffentlich stabiler läuft.

Am PC liegts nicht, der ist Rock-stable, stundenlang BF1, Benchmarks usw. läuft alles ohne Probleme, 10sek. die MSI Gaming App: BSOD.


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Soweit ich weiß gibts da keine Alternative.
Und es wäre mir auch neu, wenn diese tollen Tools mal keine Probleme bereiten würden. 
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## 4B11T (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Naja, dann installier ich wieder die alte Version von der mitgelieferten Treiber CD, die lief wenigstens ohne BSOD.

Mir ist es ein Rätzel, wieso die Mobo Hersteller alles immer in riesige Softwarepakete packen, die allesamt völlig verbuggt sind und tonnenweise unnötigen Kram (mediaplayer, norton, browser...) mit installieren.


----------



## MSIToWi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Kannst Du mir mal bitte die Versions Nummer nennen?
Hast Du bereits versucht das Tool zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren?


----------



## 4B11T (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Habe ich von der offiziellen Downloadseite:

Support For X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

heruntergeladen, müsste also 6.2.0.15 gewesen sein. Hatte die alte Version vollständig deinstalliert und dann die neue installiert. Habe jetzt keine Lust ewig rumzuexperimentieren. Am liebsten wäre mir ein reines mysic-light-only tool, gibts anscheinend nicht, also nehm ich die alte Gaming App in der Version von der Mainboard CD, die geht ja.


----------



## MSIToWi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Welche Version ist derzeit installiert?
Ein reines Mystic Light Tool gibt es nicht.


----------



## 4B11T (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

muss ich später am PC schauen.


----------



## MSIToWi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Ok, bitte nachreichen.
Danke


----------



## 4B11T (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Auf der Treiber DVD ist die Gaming App in Version 6.1.0.17. Diese funktioniert wie gesagt. (Win 10 64bit)


----------



## MSIToWi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Bleibe bitte erstmal bei der alten Version.
Wir schauen uns das mit der neuen Version mal genauer an.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Gaming App = Blue Screen, Alternative für Mystic Light*

Ich hätte da auch mal ein Problem mit der APP. Die läuft nämlich nicht auf einem Rechner, denn der ist an einen Windows Server (2016 Essentials) angebunden. Hebe ich die Bindung auf und deinstalliere den dazugehörigen Klienten läuft die Software nach einem Neustart plötzlich. Ich kann dann den Rechner auch wieder mit dem Server verbinden. Und solange ich den Rechner nicht neu starte kann ich die APP auch weiterhin nutzen. Aber sobald der Rechner dann neu gestartet wird ist das Tool wieder nutzlos. Leider betrifft dies alle Versionen dieser APP und  von Windows 10.  Im Übrigen gilt das auch für das Tool "XBoost". 

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: warum packt man die Funktionen nicht alle in das Command Center. Vom Namen her wäre das zum Einen logisch und zum Anderen läuft das CC ohne Probleme. Aber vielleicht wäre das zu einfach.  Sollte es auf diesem Weg wieder nur die Info geben das man das Problem nach Taiwan melde [Sowie beim offiziellen Support von MSI.] und nix tut sich dann weiter [Anfrag war vor gut einem viertel Jahr!}, dann war das jetzige MSI-Board, ein X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, wohl mein letztes. Entschuldigt, aber es nervt einfach nur! Und "unbrauchbare" Hardware, auch wenn es nur einzelne Funktionen sind, geht mal garnicht. Denn schließlich waren für mich die Beleuchtungseffekte ein entscheidender Kaufgrund.

BIOS-Version: 1.9
Windows: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit (Version: 1709 / Build: 16299.19)
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
Anti-Viren-Software: GData (Version 25.4.0.2)
BS-SSD: Samsung 960 Evo (aktuellster Samsung NVMe-Treiber)


*Nachtrag I:
*Leider ist auch die aktuelle Version dieser APP (6.2.0.38) nur nutzloser Softwarebalast. 

*Nachtrag II:*
Die Version 6.2.0.42 startet nach der Installation kurz an und stürzte dann ab. Ein Fehlerbericht ging so schnell an Microsoft das ich leider nichts genaues zum Fehler sagen kann. Aber zumindest erfolgte dieses Mal eine Reaktion. Was man vom MSI-Support leider nicht sagen kann. Schade, schade!!

*Nachtrag III:*
Mag vielleicht eine dumme Frage sein. Aber guckt hier auch mal einer von MSI rein?


----------

